# If I am stock rooted and unlocked and a ota comes along



## blackhat (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay well I'm stock rom rooted and unlocked and I want to know if otas prompt to update or not. Because I don't want it to force itself and brick... And there's no stable enough jb roms yet so I'm sticking stock for now. I just wanted to know if this is safe to run like this. Another person told me otas don't prompt and running my phone like this is like waiting for a brick to happen. 
Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

OTAs should come up first with a prompt before installing - but some phones have been known to self-install if a decline wasn't hit fast enough (not on this phone yet mind you, but some Verizon phones this has been reported on).

If you are worried go in and freeze the FWUpgrader.apk in /system/app. That is the app that pushes/accepts OTAs. Freeze and reboot and no worries.


----------



## blackhat (Jun 28, 2012)

I went ahead and froze it using rom toolbox and rebooted. But what does freeze do? So now ill never be prompted for otas or forced updates etc?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Howe did you unlock your S3?

I haven't a tool to do that yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Edit: After posting i see from your signature that you are not on Verizon. Only Verizon owners need to worry about unlocking the bootloader.

I assume then that you are referring to a SIM unlock which I'm sure there are threads for also
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Do what Goose says...

There are 4 total, I believe.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

